# Gewässerverbund Südwestthüringen geht an den Start



## Minimax (25. August 2021)

Gabs nicht mal vor Zeiten so ne lustige Fehde zwischen den Thüringer Verbanden Lavt und Vant oderso, schön mit Banjomusik unterlegt?
Sind die immer noch verfeindet, bzw. vielleicht haben die o.g. Südthüringer Vereine nun genug von dem Hinundher?


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. August 2021)

Hallo,

schön das da ein paar Vereine außerhalb der Verbände zusammen arbeiten. 

Bezüglich der Gewässerverbünden bin ich generell geteilter Meinung. 

Vorteile sind natürlich das ein Mitglied so deutlich mehr Gewässerauswahl hat und so ein Verein durchaus attraktiver werden kann. Das es so unkomplizierter ist Angeln zugehen ist natürlich auch nett. Wenn der Verbund ordentlich wirtschaftet und den einen oder anderen See kauft wäre das natürlich ein weiterer Bonus. 

Nachteile gibt es aber auch

Mit Gemeinschaftseigentum wird meistens schlechter Umgegangen. Stichwort wäre hier die Tragik der Allmende.

Wenn die Vereine von der Gewässer und Kostenstruktur unterschiedlich aufgestellt sind kann das für den einen oder anderen Verein nach hinten losgehen.

Es wird auch schwieriger die Gewässer vernüftig zu bewirtschaften. 

Und man wird problematische Mitglieder unter Umständen schwerer los.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Floma (27. August 2021)

Die Satzung werde ich mir anschauen, wenn sie einsehbar ist. Mich interessiert vor allem, wie man Rechte/Pflichten von Vereinen und Mitgliedern unter einen Hut bekommen hat. Ich vermute, dass man die gesamte Wasserfläche zusamnen legen musste, um entsprechend viele Gesamtkarten ausgeben zu können. Nun wird es aber zwangsläufig eine Einteilung geben müssen, was die Zuständigkeit für die Pflege der einzelnen Gewässer(-Abschnitte), laufende Kosten, Besatz, etc. angeht.


----------



## allegoric (28. August 2021)

Das funktioniert in den anderen Dachverbänden in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, BB, und MeckPomm schon ewig so oder so ähnlich. Hier kümmert sich ein Verein um ein oder mehrere Gewässer und ist dafür verantwortlich. Gemessen wird die Mitgliederzahl. _Ich möchte in keinem Verein Mitglied sein, wo es nur 1-2 Gewässer gibt. das ist einfach so steinzeitlich! Die armen westdeutschen Angelkollegen..._


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2021)

allegoric schrieb:


> _Ich möchte in keinem Verein Mitglied sein, wo es nur 1-2 Gewässer gibt. das ist einfach so steinzeitlich! Die armen westdeutschen Angelkollegen..._


Hallo,

das möchte ich auch nicht und ich habe 24 verschiedene Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer zur Auswahl und dies sind meist gute bis sehr gute Gewässer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2021)

Hallo,


allegoric schrieb:


> Ich möchte in keinem Verein Mitglied sein, wo es nur 1-2 Gewässer gibt.


Darfst gerne dieser Meinung sein, solange Du andere Sichtweisen auch tolerierst.

Ich z.B.  bin nach vielen Jahren Wartezeit in einen solchen Verein aufgenommen worden.

Hat nur wenige Gewässer, die zugelassene Anzahl an Anglern ist behördlich gedeckelt, aufgenommen wird man nur wenn ein Platz frei wird und man zwei Bürgen aus dem Verein hat.  Die Beiträge sind für hiesige Verhältnisse übrigens günstig  und auch die soziale Schichtung ist gemischt. 
Dort kann man in Ruhe und Frieden angeln, findet immer genug ruhige Stellen, kein Ärger mit rücksichtslosen Kollegen, nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung, kein P&T-Wahn. Dort braucht es auch wenig Regeln, weil alle an einem Strang ziehen.  Auch bei Kontrollen gibt es nicht die üblichen Probleme wie anderswo.

Seitdem angel ich kaum noch an den Gewässern des Verbandes oder meines großen Vereins.

Je größer und anonymer die Anzahl an Anglern, desto eher gibt es Probleme.

Bei Großgewässern macht so ein Verbund sicherlich Sinn.

Wenn kleinere Gewässer plötzlich von einer größeren Anzahl Angler überrannt werden, wirkt sich das meist negativ aus.

Hängt m.E. immer von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab, was mehr Sinn macht.

Eine Pauschallösung wird wohl niemand völlig gerecht werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Das macht natürlich nur Sinn, wo es auch genügend Gewässer gibt. 
In einer Gegend wie die Westpfalz streiten sich die Vereine um jede Pfütze.
Da macht auch ein Gewässerverbund oder Pool keinen Sinn, denn Pfütze bleibt Pfütze


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2021)

Hallo,

kommt auch auf das Verhältnis Angler/Gewässerfläche an.

Bei uns in der Gegend sind das i.d.R. so 5 -10 Angler pro Hektar.

Die Obergrenze wird je nach Gewässer von der zuständigen Behörde bestimmt.

Wenn ein Verein mehr Mitglieder hat, muss er die Anzahl der Gewässerbesuche pro Mitglied und Jahr beschränken.

In den neuen Bundesländern sieht das oft ganz anders aus.

Ich hab z.B. in Brandenburg mal eine Woche lang ein 10ha-Gewässer ganz allein beangelt, obwohl es in der Generalkarte enthalten war.
Sah auch nicht so aus, als ob da oft Angler unterwegs gewesen wären.
Dort gab es halt für die Kollegen genügend Alternativen, die leichter zu erreichen und zu befischen waren.

Wie das im Gewässerverbund Südwestthüringen aussieht, weiß ich nicht.

Ich hab früher ein paarmal in den Gewässern der Saalekaskade geangelt, da fand ich damals den Angeldruck im Vergleich zu uns hier auch deutlich geringer.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das macht natürlich nur Sinn, wo es auch genügend Gewässer gibt.
> In einer Gegend wie die Westpfalz streiten sich die Vereine um jede Pfütze.
> Da macht auch ein Gewässerverbund oder Pool keinen Sinn, denn Pfütze bleibt Pfütze


In Südwestthüringen gibts auch nicht grade viel Wasser, meist sind es kleine Bäche, Teiche und ein paar Stauseen. Als Kind des Zonenrandgebietes habe ich viele Verbindungen nach "drüben", bin grade mal 1km von der früheren Grenze aufgewachsen.

Die Geschichte ist durchaus ambitioniert weil es natürlich auch mal Unstimmigkeiten geben kann. Insgesamt aber finde ich die Idee klasse und kann den Beteiligten nur bestes Gelingen wünschen. Für Angler sowieso gut wenn man mehr Gewässer befischen kann, könnte es auch für die Gewässer sehr positiv verlaufen. Gebündelter Besatz bedeutet günstigere Preise und weniger Anliefertermine für den einzelnen Verein. Auch züchten manche Vereine selbst Salmoniden, da kann man sich evtl. auch gegenseitig mit Wissen und Taten unterstützen. Vielleicht kriegt man es so auch hin, mehr Bachforellen in die geilen Bäche zu bekommen. Bei meinen wenigen Besuchen in Thüringen gab es mir immer zuviel Regenbogenbesatz.


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Bei meinen wenigen Besuchen in Thüringen gab es mir immer zuviel Regenbogenbesatz.


Ich war vor vielen Jahren mal an der Saale, da hab ich ausschließlich Bachforellen gefangen.

Bei kleineren Salmonidengewässern sähe ich eine höhere Zahl an Anglern aber eher negativ.

Wenn das dann auch noch dazu führt, das ReBo nachgefüttert würde, wäre das nichts für mich.

Aber die Verantwortlichen werden sicher genügend Gedanken über die Gewässer- und Anglerstruktur gemacht und mit der Basis abgesprochen haben, bevor sie einen solchen Schritt wagen.

Wünschen wir ihnen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Floma (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das macht natürlich nur Sinn, wo es auch genügend Gewässer gibt.
> In einer Gegend wie die Westpfalz streiten sich die Vereine um jede Pfütze.
> Da macht auch ein Gewässerverbund oder Pool keinen Sinn, denn Pfütze bleibt Pfütze


In BW ist nun auch wirklich nichts zu verschenken, dazu scheinen wir alle hochbegabt, wenn es darum geht, die maximale Einfriedung aus den lokalen Vorschriften zu entwickeln. Das passt leider so gar nicht zu uns, befürchte ich. Dabei fallen mir gerade 4 Vereine in der Stadt und den Stadtteilen (30.000 Einwohner) ein. Was allein da möglich wäre. Ich bin mir zu 101% sicher, das erste, was aus jedem Verein komme würde, wäre: "aber wir ..."


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2021)

Hehe, wie bei uns Floma , alles verknöcherte Besitzstandswahrer  

fishhawk :  Südwestthüringen wären z.B. Meiningen, Schmalkalden, Suhl oder Bad Salzungen. Wenn du an der Saale warst, dann wars der Osten. Es sei denn du meinst die fränkische Saale, die wiederum fließt in Unterfranken


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wenn du an der Saale warst, dann wars der Osten.


Korrekt.

Hab aber geschrieben, dass ich mich mit den Gewässern in Südwestthüringen nicht auskenne.


----------



## thanatos (1. September 2021)

ein See würde mir reichen - vor x-Jahren wurde mir die Mitgliedschaft für einen 
Verein angeboten - See über 100 Ha - maximal 10 Mitglieder ( zwei Todesfälle haben 
das Angebot ermöglicht - ein Verein muß mind. 7 Mitglieder haben )
Aufnahmegebühr 10 000 DM - Jahresbeitrag 1000 DM 
hätte mir schon gefallen war leider von meinem Zuhause zu weit weg


----------

